# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  Effaclar Spotscan, the app is designed for people with acne, L'Oréal S.A., Clichy, France

## Airicist

Developer - L'Oréal S.A.

Chief Digital Officer at L’Oreal - Lubomira Rochet

----------


## Airicist

Discover Effaclar Spotscan, 1st Acne Diagnosis Tool

Published on Mar 4, 2019




> La Roche-Posay has developed a new innovation EFFACLAR spotSCAN, the 1st digital acne diagnosis tool that gives you instant analysis of acne skin condition. EFFACLAR spotSCAN is a life-changing innovation that uses artificial intelligence based on extensive scientific data to make personalized acne diagnosis. To build the most accurate and innovative algorithm, La Roche-Posay brought together dermatologists from around the world to analyze more than 6,000 images of men and women representing different ethnicities, skin types and levels of acne severity. 
> 
> Based on the diagnosis on EFFACLAR spotSCAN, the service puts together and recommends a personalized Effaclar routine and specific skincare tips. With a before/after skin improvement simulator, it shows the expected results and allows users to follow along with their skin’s progress. And that could also motivate patients to continue to follow their acne treatment.
> ANYTIME, ANYWHERE, A DERM IN YOUR POCKET
> 
> Introducing Effaclar Duo(+) with enhanced efficacy from 12H.
> Anti-Acne, Anti-Marks and Anti-Recurrence

----------


## Airicist

"L’Oreal, Alibaba introduce new AI skin-testing for acne"

by Christine Chou
May 17, 2019

----------

